# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  وائل جسار يغني ال ايه للمطربة ورده

## معاذ ملحم

ال ايه بيسألوني عنك يا نور عيوني .. معئول اكون بحبك اكثر من نفسي ليه ليه  


 

*وائل جسار // ال ايه بيسألوني*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

على قد الشوق  


 
*يا مسهرني* 




الأطلال

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وائل جسار اغانيه حلوة وهو بغني للقديم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قلي عملك ايه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عندي غزال

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الله عليك يامعاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلمووووو ... والله انا كنت اليوم بالكفتيريا عنا بالجامعه وكنت عم اسمع لوائل جسار ,,, عن جد اغانية روعه 

كلك زوء على المشاركة .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عيون القلب

----------


## بسام75

يسلمووووو يا حلوينننننننننننن

----------


## بسام75

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## &روان&

يسلمو حلوييييييييييين

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يسلمك .. شكراً لمرورك العطر

----------

